# Mangoe Melbourne Cup Bonanza



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

I could give a rats about the race, anyone keen for a fish? Prefferably morning but afternoon is also an option. I'm planning to take my flatmate out to somewhere like Ricketts as she's a beginner.

As luck would have it, the only bet I am keen to place on the day is that she catches the biggest fish??? :shock: :shock: :shock:

Milt,


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2006)

I'm up for it. Nothing better to do that day...


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Ahh working oh well


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

I'm a scratching too Milt...suffering the dreaded work curse (and I occaisionally actually turn up) :wink:


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

I'm SUPPOSED to work Milt, but seeing as how my birthday falls on Cup day this year I might have to pull a sickie  I'll see how I go :wink:


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Milt , Milt ,milt , tell us moooore :wink:

Pics??


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

LOL  PJ I've just sent you a PM

Regards Milt,


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Jason,

After another offer to fish stink boat style, I've unequivocally reserved the day for you mate if you can make it. You choose the location and I'll buy you birthday lunch :wink:

See you guys at Portsea Sunday if its still on?

Milt,


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Very generous offer Milt, but I'd hate to jeopardise your chances to nail big red, even if it is from a stinkboat. Let's keep an eye on the weather and see what pans out, if the weather's kind then a morning session at Ricketts would be tops :wink:


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

No probs mate, even if weather isn't the best we'll catch up with 5/11th and the others on Sunday.

I'd be looking at getting out on Tuesday at a decent hour like 10am and leasurelly paddling around till about 4pm and picking up the wife on the way home?

Probably drift a few sanpper baits with the tide and flick 4' plastics around? A relaxing kind of day :wink:

I think 5/11 was also looking at coming along as well, we'll see what pans out with the weather :?:

Milt,


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2006)

Yeah I'm in, any time any place. So long as the boss hasn't made any arrangements she hasn't told me about. But I'm pretty sure I'm good to go. We'll discuss it more on Sunday


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

So, anyone still keen for a Rickett's Point Cup day bash? Current forecast will see some reasonably lumpy conditions I reckon, even if we get an early start.....

Tuesday 
Southerly wind of 10 to 15 knots freshening to 15 to 20 knots in the afternoon and evening. Waves around half a metre reaching 1 metre in the afternoon and evening.

.....which coincidentally are the best conditions for targetting snapper :roll:

I'm keen to launch at 5:30 or a touch before. I think it will be quite busy on the water, Cup day is the 'traditional' first day of snapper season for many Melbournians. I only live 15 mins away, so I'm also happy to let people know how it looks when I get there, to potentially save people the frustration of a long drive to find poor conditions on the water. :wink:


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

When I get up I'll jump online and have a look at what the wind is doing. I'm not super keen for an early start as I'm sure Sunday's hard yards will remind my body that I should paddle more often 

If the predicted 15 knot Southerly looks like its going to roll in I may be a no show. Either way i'll let you know what I'm up to via sms.

Milt,


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2006)

Yep, I'm in. I'll be there from 5:30 and fish through to 10:00 and beyond. Where abouts are we launching from exactly?


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Forecast hasn't changed substantially:

Tonight and Tuesday 
South to southeast winds tonight of 15 to 20 knots moderating to 10 to 15 knots. Southerly wind tomorrow of 10 to 15 knots freshening to 15 to 20 knots in the afternoon and evening. Waves around 1 metre abating below 1 metre overnight, then rising to about 1 metre in the afternoon.

Josh, we have been launching at the Beaumaris Yacht Club (BYC) - which is a few hundred metres NORTH of the main parking lot at Rickett's Point (see attached pic). Don't forget to grab a ticket from the machines at the START of the carpark, then drive all the way down the end for the best launch site.

If you arrive before me, the boundary of the marine park is marked by fairly obvious yellow marker buoys and green poles - the best fishing is usually from 10-300m outside the boundary :wink: Also be wary of shallow reef on the paddle out :!:


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2006)

Excellent, thanks for the heads up. Cya there


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2005)

Squidder,

I'll on the water in the area in the morning. My plan is to launch from Ricketts (south carpark) then paddle to reef that is about 4 k offshore from Mordialloc. On the way back I'll touch base with you guys and compare notes. I have your mobile no.

Good luck.

POSTNOTE:
got an attack of the lazies this morning and didn't get out.

Happy Birthday Jason, hope the fishing gods deliver your present this morning.


----------

